# Turbo C++ alternatives for Linux?



## karmanya (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey,
Im in class 12 right now, and pretty much a linux noob. How do I get the non ANSI code that we do in school to work? I tried installing g++ via build-essentials but it didn't support it. Even tried geany but no help there either. Is there a way for me to install the borland c++ compiler (v5.5 from the Relo thread) to work with gedit or anjuta or geany or something else entirely?
I really don't want to log back into windows.


----------



## vaithy (Jan 9, 2010)

Please go through the following links, nd post your results here. this might have helped many students here.

*dogbuntu.wordpress.com/2007/07/05/using-dosbox-to-run-turbo-c-in-ubuntu-linux/
*www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-...u-and-testing-your-first-c-and-c-program.html

*pingusays.blogspot.com/2009/04/turbo-c-in-linux.html


----------



## karmanya (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah i saw the links when i googled it too. The second method doesn't work. G++ doesn't support non ANSI c++. Im not sure if I want to emulate dos.


----------



## vaithy (Jan 10, 2010)

h..mmm..
Turbo C++ essentially used tied with DOS/windows api, and very much restrictive, mainly used in Indian Schools and colleges with eye on marks. The people who insist on Turbo C are not well advanced in knowledge/ backwards to Ten years ..that is why gcc and devC moved forward..
You want a DOS based complier to work with non- DOS based OS.. now what is the requirement..You are a programmer and has the ablilty to analysis the given problem..
You want a Diesel Car to move with Petrol  .. Think again..
Go to the terminal:
sudo aptitude install dosbox
APT will now download and install DOSBOX.
You can also use Synaptic as usual.
Download Turbo C/C++ here
You have to register, but they don't nag and it is hasslefree.

Unpack the achieve

Keep the installation files inside a folder of your home directory named "setup".
Open up dosbox, its under Applications > Games
Type in :
Code:
mount c ~
c:
cd setup
install.exe

This will start the setup of Turbo C.
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_0GnY693NakM/SU0HcbbVz2I/AAAAAAAAArM/--Tz4K45irg/s320/TC.jpg

After setup is finished , do this:
Code:

c:
cd TC\bin
tc.exe 

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_0GnY693NakM/SU0HyBeo3dI/AAAAAAAAArU/AccdCvEYjwI/s320/TC+4.jpg

Now everytime you want to run Turbo C++ start DOSBOX and then type in the following:
Code:

mount C ~
c:
cd TC\bin 
tc.exe


To maximise full screen hit 'Alt+Enter' and to go back to medium size again hit 'Alt+Enter'. DOSBOX has a habit of capturing the mouse pointer, once you click within DOSBOX you cannot move it away from the winow. To go back to Ubuntu hit 'Alt+Enter' twice.
'Alt+X' will close Turbo C.
source:
*helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/12/install-borland-turbo-c-in-ubuntu.html

Read not only the tutorial but also the comments section,where many posted as same problems that you faced.
(P.s. I am a Non-I.T Guy so no programming level experience so don't took my comment /posting seriously.Make google your GOD.. that is all)


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaithy is spot on with DOSBox and Turbo C++ suggestion.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 10, 2010)

Relo?

MHG had a thread on that


----------

